# Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/IBS-C/Vasovagal Syncope



## magicfish

Ive recently been diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, ive had a look online, and found that it can also been linked with IBS, which i also have ©, For years ive also suffered terribly from Vasovagal episodes, recently ive found things very difficult as symptoms and side effects from all three conditions seem to have merged together and make living day to day life difficult if not impossible. I would love to hear if anyone else has this situation? and if they found anything that helped, the longer it goes on the more im becoming low and depressed im feeling and being well and living a "normal" life is appearing further and further away from my reach.


----------



## M&M

Hi Magicfish! Welcome to the forum!Have you had a heads up Tilt Table Test for your fainting? These are performed by a cardiologist to diagnose specific fainting disorders. I was diagnosed about 10 years ago with a couple of disorders - POTS and neurocardiogenic syncope, and totally understand what a drain it is on your body.Are you currently being treated for the fainting disorder? Depending on your exact diagnosis, there are a few different options, but each treatment modality may only make a very small difference - but even a small difference is welcomed when you're disabled, house bound, or bed bound by your symptoms. There are not any blood pressure meds on the market currently (as far as I'm aware) that help raise your blood pressure, as generally "the lower the better" is the feeling of the docs. However, some patients do see benefits from taking sodium pills (these are best taken Rx only, & under the supervision of a doctor) or simply from upping their salt/sodium intake. There are also lifestyle changes that may help you avoid situations where you typically have a fainting (or nearly fainting) episode. For example, in the shower - taking cooler showers, sitting down to shower, taking a quick shower and then coming back later to wash your hair so you aren't in there as long, etc. If being upright (on your feet or just sitting upright) for too long can trigger it, schedule in lay down breaks during your day, and elevate your feet - even a break of 15 minutes with your feet up can do wonders. (It helps keep the blood from pooling in your extremities so badly.) Some people whose symptoms aren't as severe can also see improvements by wearing compression socks/stockings.If you'd like to go over some of the situations that trigger your episodes, maybe we can brainstorm some ways of working around your body's limitations. Are you being treated for your other symptoms/diagnoses? Perhaps we can brainstorm some ways of managing some of your other symptoms better for your daily life.I have been disabled by my symptoms since before I was diagnosed, so I definitely understand your frustration. You can still be a very happy person and lead a fulfilling life - you may just have to change your idea of what a "normal" life is. Even most people who appear to be leading a normal life from the outside, aren't so normal once you really find out what their life is actually like day to day. A new normal is not necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## Diana63

Hello MagicfishI am a sufferer of severe irritable bowel syndrome and chronic fatigue syndrome.When i was diagnosed with cfs i was told just to take it a day at a time as with this illness the severity can be different from person to person.I have always tryed to take things very slowly and take your time when doing things as if you think,i feel a bit stronger today and do lots,for instance maybe shopping or even housework it can set me back quite a bit.I do not work due to my ill health.Also they say if you want to exercise,take it one step at a time,very gentle exercise is best,if you can manage it.There is no miracle cure for cfs,if only there was,but i do try to stay as positive as i can,with the help of a supportive family.Have you been given any advice for your ibs and cfs?


----------

